# Any one taken a dog to Spain?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We are travelling to France for winter 2010-2011. Advice has been given that Spain will be warmer. Can any-one who is in, or has travelled to, Spain with their canine on its passport answer the following. Does the dog need a muzzle on at all times and is this enforced. Does the same apply for Portugal? 
Many thanks 
Westkirby01


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is a new one on me! I haven't even got a muzzle and certainly have never used one in Spain or Portugal or even seen one with one on.

peedee


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Never seen or used a muzzle on my little nipper in France or Spain

Loddy


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

We wentlast march to spain and didnot use a muzzle but dogs are not allowed on buses or public transport. never saw adog with amuzzle on in spain. hope this helps. 

ps france is abetter place for dogs .



norm


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

goldi said:


> ps france is a better place for dogs .


Why? My westie says he prefers Spain.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I live in Spain and have never seen a dog with a muzzle but some dangerous breeds do have restrictions?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the muzzling law will be breed specific as it is in this country.
I don't know if it went through but Germany were drawing up some draconian laws to restrict many large breeds from being off lead and un-muzzled.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem taking a dog to Spain and the weather is better than the South of France, Alan.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
if your going with brittany ferries to santander, they insist you muzzle your dog to transfer them from the car deck to the dog deck (top of ship).

never had to use the muzzle anywhere else though.

tom


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I have taken my border collie to Spain for the past 3 years without any problems. Be aware that during February, March and April the "processionary caterpillars" become active and steps must be taken to protect your pet from the caterpillars` bristles:

http://www.jesselliotperrodeagua.com/id16.html

The caterpillars are also prevalent in France.

I understand that Bonterra Park at Bennicassim is becoming dog unfriendly and you will be asked to leave if your dog pees within the campsite.

Ian


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We went to Spain with our dog in 2009 - no muzzles seen except on the ferry - they are required there. 

I agree check out processionary caterpillars - they are VERY dangerous. 

We were not allowed on buses in Spain or Portugal with our Springer. Not allowed in eating places either - we like Spain very much but prefer France for the dog!


----------



## mangomaxxx (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

We took our 2 dogs to spain and stayed for 3 years. The fury catapillars are a worry (big cottonwool like nests hanging from the fir trees is an indication). The other thing to think about is a mosquito that carries leishmaniasis. Our vet in Spain said it was really bad in our area. We just had to get them special repelant collars and have blood tests at the end of the summer season. You could go to a vet there and buy a colar for your duration. www.leishmaniasis.info

Spain is lovely, the walks were fantastic and our dogs had a great time there.


----------



## mangomaxxx (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry, forgot to answer your question. We never saw a muzzled dog but we saw on the RENFE (spains train/rail company), that dogs must be muzzled whilst travelling on the train.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

mangomaxxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> You could go to a vet there and buy a colar for your duration. www.leishmaniasis.info
> 
> .


You can get the collars from your vet in the UK, they are called Scalibor.

The dog needs the collar on for at least a week before you reach any possible danger area.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
have been in spain since 23rd Dec with 3 dogs and a cat. No muzzles seen or needed. Have read Italy has rules regarding this, but not been there with the dogs to know. 
Have used Scalibor collars in the past, but haven't had the cat with us. Its highly toxic for cats so use Advantix instead, which is supposed to be just as effective. Also need to protect against heart worm and use Milbemax for that. Not met the Caterpillers yet, they scare the life out of me, but we have gone all out to avoid areas with pine trees.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

A law WAS passed a few years ago stipulating which '' dangerous breeds'' had to be muzzled in public in Spain, (it included rottweilers, but not german shepherds, most of the other breeds were quite rare fighting breeds ) however here in rural andalucia I have NEVER seen it enforced......as most laws down here......it seems to be difficult to enforce them seeing as half the mayors are in prison :roll: :roll: 
Seriously, dont worry about muzzles, but as others have pointed out DO worry about mosquitos, caterpillars etc......but mainly my advice is just relax and enjoy.......(yes, its USUALLY warmer in winter, haha, but at the moment its hard to remember that with all this b***** miserable rain !! :roll: )
Lynda


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

savannah said:


> A law WAS passed a few years ago stipulating which '' dangerous breeds'' had to be muzzled in public in Spain, (it included rottweilers, but not german shepherds, most of the other breeds were quite rare fighting breeds ) however here in rural andalucia I have NEVER seen it enforced......as most laws down here......it seems to be difficult to enforce them seeing as half the mayors are in prison :roll: :roll:
> Seriously, dont worry about muzzles, but as others have pointed out DO worry about mosquitos, caterpillars etc......but mainly my advice is just relax and enjoy.......(yes, its USUALLY warmer in winter, haha, but at the moment its hard to remember that with all this b***** miserable rain !! :roll: )
> Lynda


Gosh is it still raining there ? what a winter for all of us.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh indeed it is and all joking aside....the rain down here is now starting to cause real damage and more is forecast over the next 7/10 days with very little respite......lakes are nearly full, new ones appearing as we speak and the rivers are ROARING.......my husband is a builder and, true to form, has managed to get NO inside jobs organized :roll: .......so as he can't work for the next week or more we are off to Portugal tomorrow to wallow in portugese rain for a change !! :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

dora said:


> Hi
> have been in spain since 23rd Dec with 3 dogs and a cat. No muzzles seen or needed. Have read Italy has rules regarding this, but not been there with the dogs to know.
> Have used Scalibor collars in the past, but haven't had the cat with us. Its highly toxic for cats so use Advantix instead, which is supposed to be just as effective. Also need to protect against heart worm and use Milbemax for that. Not met the Caterpillers yet, they scare the life out of me, but we have gone all out to avoid areas with pine trees.


Dora 
You will be safe re Caterpillars until march/April/May.
Not all Pine trees have them,just look for White balls of wool in the branches,No White balls = no problem.If you see white balls KEEP DOGS WELL AWAY even if you cant see the caterpillars on the ground,The dark tracks that they leave can be just as harmfull.We have lived in the country for 8 years with our dog and had no problems.If the dog is short haired keep them indoors at dawn and dusk if temp is 21C of over,and dont camp near still water.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If, like some friends, you do end up with a caterpillar on you remember that it is the hairs that are full of toxin. The caterpillar fires them when it feels in danger 8O Some people recommended hair spray to prevent the hairs being fired.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74973-0.html
Pictures of them.
We saw to many of them to spray hairspray.
As we walked from La Nusia to Benidorm everyday they were on the pavements but the Council Workers do spray them everyday but still don't let the dog stand on a dead one.

We took our Louis to Spain and the Spanish thought he was so funny as he barks at other dogs when he greets them.
No Muzzles needed anywhere we went they are so dog friendly that you can take them into Restaurants.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Always be vigilant re these caterpillars no matter what time of year - we were in Benicassim last week and saw a string of 56 of them on a wall near the swimming pool

Zube


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

8O


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

At the ferry terminal the Customs man asked me what type of dog is that?

I said its an islamic dog.

he said,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Muzzle 'im


----------



## rainbowwarrier (Apr 27, 2009)

we have taken our jack russel to spain and portugal for the past four years and you do not need to have your dog muzzled.the only time we did have to muzzle her was when we took her to venice,but otherwise no problems.hope this is of interest to you
rainbowwarrier


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
No muzzles here in Portugal,the only problem is some of the stray dogs can steal your heart. Our dog Sassy has her own minder,a large golden thing,possibly a cross between an Estrella hound and a Golden retriever,and NO,Jennifer says i cannot adopt him,but she FEEDS him! Come to Portugal, you will love it.
Jented.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jented those street dogs of Portugal! We liked Silves when we were there and a little group would come every morning and invite our dog out to play. I wanted to take them all home!

One of them, a beautiful Golden Retreiver, was taken in by some Brits running restaurant in Silves. They tried to rehome him to a place in the country but he would not get in a car. I suspect that would be true of any of the street dogs too.

Happy memories


----------

